# Where to go from here.



## Barak (23/2/15)

Hey guys. 

So I know this has probably been asked a million times before, but there are a lot of threads on here and I suck at searching. So delete this if you find it unnecessary. 

I currently have an istick and a Mini Nautilus. I have no problems with the setup and it works like a charm. But as all vapers, I want more. I want more vapour, with a bit of a bigger throat hit. As far as I can gather, going with a lower ohm range, gives you the better results. With the istick, i think i can cover the power needs for going lower. So what would the next step be? I don't really want to spend time building my own coils etc. I like the no nonsense approach. I am currently thinking about the Aspire Atlantis. Will this be a good fit? Or should i be looking at a dual coil solution? What exactly are the pros and cons of going to a lower ohm coil/dual coil setup? 

Please excuse my ignorance. I am a complete noob and as much as I have tried reading up on all this stuff, it is all greek to me.


----------



## Riaz (23/2/15)

Hi @Barak 

We always welcome all questions, and no question is asked too many times.

What is the lowest resistance the istick can handle?

This could be an issue if you decide to go with the Atlantis- these coils go down to 0.5ohm.

The pros of this would be- you will get what you are looking for ''I want more vapour, with a bit of a bigger throat hit''

The cons would be, increased juice consumption and increased battery usage (a small price to pay for a much better vape experience)

I would also recommend the atlantis as you have stated that you do not want to go the rebuildable route, so this would be your best bet.

Hope this helps


----------



## Barak (23/2/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi @Barak
> 
> We always welcome all questions, and no question is asked too many times.
> 
> ...



Well as far as I have read, 0.5ohm coils works best between 20-30 watts if im not mistaken. The istick goes to 30watt.

Edit: shit sees it only goes to 15watt. So this would be a problem I assume?


----------



## Riaz (23/2/15)

Barak said:


> Well as far as I have read, 0.5ohm coils works best between 20-30 watts if im not mistaken. The istick goes to 30watt.


Ok great, then you'll be set. 

BUT

To properly run a 0.5ohm coil, you will need at least 35 watts, according to Ohms Law (this would be on a mechanical mod though)

check out this link


----------



## JW Flynn (23/2/15)

Jip can agree here, The Atlantis or the kangertech subtank hybrid tank... there is a full sized one and a mini one.. The kangertech one would be my choice if I had to make this choice.. you can even go as far as making your own coils later on I you feel the need... so you have your options open to you... the one thing here is that this all depends on the i-stick that you have... both the tank from Nautilus and Kangertech recommend 20W and upwards, in some cases as high as 45W... so ideally you would want a either 30W or 40/50W mod to get the most out of these tanks...

So in short, pick between the Nautilus(also available in a bigger tank, just so you know, hehe), or the kangertech options, and make sure your device is at least 30W... if you have a device that is only 20W this is the minimum recommended wattage... you want 30W and up...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Barak (23/2/15)

Thanks. This helps. Looks like i will need to get a new device as well as a tank. I still have the old istick which is only up to 20w. So that wont work. Bummer.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/15)

I'm assuming you have the 20w iStick, that will only fire a coil 1.0 ohm and up. The maximum power it will deliver on a 1.6ish BVC coil is around 15w.

My advice at this point is to go for the iStick 50W which will fire right down to 0.2 ohm and pair it up with the SubTank Mini.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

I agree with @BumbleBee's advice above. iStick 50W with Subtank Mini.


----------



## Barak (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> I agree with @BumbleBee's advice above. iStick 50W with Subtank Mini.



I didnt even know there was a 50w istick. Only saw the new 30w ones. Thanks @Andre and @BumbleBee. So i guess this means i will have to start looking at new gear. oh woe is me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/2/15)

Just to add a little something here. Going with the Atlantis or the SubTank (the superior choice IMO as well) you will switch from vaping mouth-to-lung to direct lung hits. This is a different style of vaping and you will lose some throat hit - or at the very least get a different kind of throat hit, which is nothing like what you get from a cigarette. Now I'm not saying it's bad, but I find myself sometimes really craving that mouth-to-lung hit, so it's probably best to keep the Nautilus around for a while in addition to whatever other devices you get.

Also, because of the increased vapor produced by these sub-ohm tanks you will be getting more nicotine per hit. Make sure that you lower your nicotine level by about half (so if you currently vape 12mg go to 6mg).

That said, the iStick 30W or 50W are both great and capable of firing the 0.5 Ohm coils these tanks have. The battery life on the iStick 50W is by all accounts quite phenominal, and definitely worth the slight premium you pay for it (not to mention the fact that it has more power for when you need it).

You could also have a look at the M50 (65W) or the Cloupor Mini (30W). These devices require you to use separate 18650 batteries, but the Cloupor allows you to replace the battery very easily when it runs out and so having 2 (or more) of those around means you can always keep on vaping...even if you are away from a power source for an extended period. The M50 on the other hand also allows you to replace it's battery but it's a bit more work to do so - it's benefit is that you can replace the battery once it eventually starts losing charge due to long term usage.

Best of luck on your cloud journey


----------



## saiman (24/2/15)

Dont get rid of the Nautilus. You will find yourself coming back to it. IMO subohm vaping is not the next step as such. It is more of a completely different experience. @free3dom is spot on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/15)

Barak said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So I know this has probably been asked a million times before, but there are a lot of threads on here and I suck at searching. So delete this if you find it unnecessary.
> 
> ...



@Barak With your current setup are you taking a mouth to lung draw (like a cigarette) or a lung hit (like a hubbly) ?

Also, what is the mg strength of the e liquid you are using?


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

Yes, to add to what @free3dom said above - HRH has been using the Nautilus for some months now. She recently tried the Subtank Mini and hated it for the one and only juice she vapes, tasted differently for her and for the different draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (24/2/15)

Thanks @free3dom. Your post broke it down nicely. It sounds to me that it is not the way to go for me yet perhaps. It is something I would like to try in the future, but it is an expensive thing to try and not to like it. I planned on keeping the nautilus, and just to extend the collection to have different options. so maybe i will just take it slow and slowly build up the arsenal by investing in a bigger wattage device first and then simply get a new tank in the future. 

@Yiannaki at the moment I alter between mouth to lung and a straight up lung hit. Tend to lean more towards the mouth to lung since this is what i am used to coming from the cigarettes. 

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/15)

Barak said:


> Thanks @free3dom. Your post broke it down nicely. It sounds to me that it is not the way to go for me yet perhaps. It is something I would like to try in the future, but it is an expensive thing to try and not to like it. I planned on keeping the nautilus, and just to extend the collection to have different options. so maybe i will just take it slow and slowly build up the arsenal by investing in a bigger wattage device first and then simply get a new tank in the future.
> 
> @Yiannaki at the moment I alter between mouth to lung and a straight up lung hit. Tend to lean more towards the mouth to lung since this is what i am used to coming from the cigarettes.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys.


Then the IGO-L is a perfect choice if you want to test the world of dripping.

A steal for R120 at Juicy Joes http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=igo-l-rebuildable-dripping-atomiser


----------



## free3dom (24/2/15)

Barak said:


> Thanks @free3dom. Your post broke it down nicely. It sounds to me that it is not the way to go for me yet perhaps. It is something I would like to try in the future, but it is an expensive thing to try and not to like it. I planned on keeping the nautilus, and just to extend the collection to have different options. so maybe i will just take it slow and slowly build up the arsenal by investing in a bigger wattage device first and then simply get a new tank in the future.
> 
> @Yiannaki at the moment I alter between mouth to lung and a straight up lung hit. Tend to lean more towards the mouth to lung since this is what i am used to coming from the cigarettes.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys.



Upgrading your mod to a higher powered one is definitely the best first step.

There is no rush and it is actually part of the fun experiencing the various levels of vaping for yourself - if for no other reason than being able to join a conversation about the various experiences you've had 

Not sure where you are, but you should also consider going to one of the meets (they seem to be popping up in various places now). Vapers are great people and if you go to one of these you will without a doubt be able to try out the various devices others are using and you can get a feel for what they are before spending your own money on it and then not liking it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

